# CRM LONDON - EGG SHARING



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I haven't wrote in this group before. We were waiting for a response from our pct to see if we had been accepted for exceptional funding but still haven't heard anything from July! Sooo we are looking into egg sharing...

We searched the net and come across crm clinic.. Is anyone having treatment there? I've emailed them and they asked me to fill out a small questionnaire then will have to go in for consultation! My questions are how long was it for your details being given to getting consultation ? And also my bmi is like 30.8 will they accept me means its over 30? I'm currently still losing weight but seem to have just come to a stand still! I'm worrying now... Gonna try my hardest to get it down! 

Any info or advise from anyone at clinic would be lovely  thank you xxx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there

I have egg shared at CRM London twice and it worked first time both times for me, i am so very luck. My first cycle gave me my little boy who is now 18mths old and my 2nd cycle has resulted in my current pregnancy. i am 22wks pregnant with twin boys 

I cant recommend CRM London enough to be honest. Myself and my husband couldnt not afford a full cycle of IVF and i heard about egg sharing online, then CRM London was suggested to me by a friend on another baby website. Its an amazing feeling being abe to help someone else have the one thing in life that makes you feel complete. 


I travelled from Scotland for my treatment and although the travelling was hard its all so worth it now. They really are a fantastic clinic, im not just saying that coz my treatment worked, everything from start to finish with them was 1st class.

The clinic is lovely and the staff are even nicer. They are very fast moving with getting you started etc. I called them for the very 1st time and they had a Dr ring me back within an hour for some details. I them went for my initil consultation within a week and returned 2weeks after that for all my blood tests and hormone tests etc to be done. It takes about 3-4weeks for your blood tests results to come back and for them to accept you as an egg sharer but that really is the worst of the waiting over coz as soon as your results are back its all systems go!

I then returned for my Nurse planning meeting and counselling (on same day) and i was already matched by this point and started on the very same period. It all went in so so fast. this was even faster with my 2nd cycle. 

Best of all its all FREE. the only thing i paid for was hubbys STI/STD tests to be done which cost £115 but this can be done for free by his GP and you just email or send them the results. Also a HFEA fee which you pay at all clinics which is now £75. EVETYTHING else was free, 1st consultation, all other scans, medication, counselling etc was all free. Even Blastocyst is free at CRM. The only thing you pay extra for is ICSI and embryo freeing is this is needed.

best of luck you really have chosen the right clinic, if you need to know more just send me a message i will be glad to help.

Snow xxx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh wow thankyou Snow White, that has def made me feel more positive. Congrats on your twin boys, how exciting..bet you are over the moon.

I'm hoping the weight won't be an issue but going to try not let it go up any further. I've heard good things about crm and when I emailed them and a couple other clinics they were the 1s that seemed to stand out more for me, not sure why but when I researched them all I found was such positive comments. The other clinics took ages to get back to me aswell! 

Can't wait to get a consultation appt now.. It's a 2 hour drive from where we live but if you done it from Scotland I'm sure 2 hrs is nothing! 

Thanks again, your message has put a smile on my face today  xxx


----------

